

A Collection of Exercises for Learning Erlang (Or Any Other Language) - diab0lic
http://codyrioux.github.com/a_collection_of_exercises_for_learning_erlang/

======
parley
Personally, I've always liked creating a simple web server as a nice step in
learning a language/stdlib. Some concurrency, some I/O, some string parsing,
etc. Obviously it's not the _first_ thing one does, but I find it a nice
package to put together that actually achieves something real.

~~~
diab0lic
Thats a fantastic idea for a decent sized project that will expose you to many
aspects of the language and tools commonly used with the language. I'm going
to include that one in the list.

------
onetimepad
The really tough part of picking a new language is learning the idioms.

If I handed you a book describing the French grammar and an English to French
dictionary and told you to write some short stories, you might be able to put
together something parseable by a Frenchman but you wouldn't be writing
French.

I don't pretend to have a good answer except reading and modifying other
people's code seems to help.

------
gtani
This could be a long list: SPOJ, topCoder, ICFP, google and Facebook etc
comps,

Language specific: 4clojure.org, blow your mind etc

<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Blow_your_mind>

~~~
SkyMarshal
You could include Project Euler in that list as well.
<http://projecteuler.net/>

------
lelele
This is my favorite:
[http://www.knowing.net/index.php/2006/06/16/15-exercises-
to-...](http://www.knowing.net/index.php/2006/06/16/15-exercises-to-know-a-
programming-language-part-1/)

